# TODAY on RO



## pinksalamander (Jul 8, 2008)

[align=center]TODAY on RO[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*Happy Gotcha Day* to JadeIcing's Ringo Starr![/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]





[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Happy *Birthday* Ellissian! [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*SnowyShiloh* is having problems with Rory. He has a runny nose!view_topic.php?id=37235&forum_id=6[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]


[/align][align=center] [/align]

[align=center]*Luvmyzoocrew *went for her ultrasound, is it a boy or a girl? Find Out!
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]


[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Bo B Bunny* has a grooming question about *Tony* going to a show![/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Have a look at *Belle's* Portrait![/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Help *Susan*, who is having some problems with her naughty bunny *Winston!* [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align] [align=center]TODAY trivia question:[/align][align=center]_Which bunny was supposed to be neutered yesterday, but got moved to tomorrow?_
[/align][align=center]
[/align]Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok guys.....I'm asking your help here.

If everyone reading this RO Today thread would read the first message in this thread...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37228&forum_id=5&page=1

and go vote ONCE... just once even....

We'd have a good chance of helping this family win a trip to a water park.

Come on y'all - it's two clicks on a link - one to get to Zin's thread and then one to get to the voting page.

Let's help this family get a vacation during these tough times....we can do it if enough of us will help!

(Please??)

:biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 8, 2008)

Trivia question answer: Merlin?


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 8, 2008)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Trivia question answer: Merlin?


Congrats! arty0002:

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Alexah (Jul 8, 2008)

Fran, I love the graphics you use for the Today on RO thread! They're very cute!


----------



## Becca (Jul 8, 2008)

i WAS JUST ABOUT TO post this

http://photocontest.freedom.com/kfdm/pet/profile.php?itemid=13 please vote for this dog the family really desevres it the other dog is in the lead they are 2nsd place comon everyone VOTE VOTE VOTRE
Thren realised TinysMom put it but at least everyone will no to go and VOTE VOTE VOTE

http://photocontest.freedom.com/kfdm/pet/profile.php?itemid=13

I HAVE GOT EVERYONE I KNOW VOTING 

http://photocontest.freedom.com/kfdm/pet/profile.php?itemid=13


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 8, 2008)

Somehow I managed to get the date wrong on this post! Sorry! Its not August! 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 8, 2008)

Ringo Starr's 3rd Gotcha


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2008)

[align=center]Happy Gotcha Day, Ringo! [/align]
[align=center]Happy Birthday Ellissian![/align]
[align=left]Also, our National Bunnies Contest Results have been announced![/align]
Congrats to Ninchen, Savannah, and Sophie!


















:great:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 9, 2008)

*LOL! I changed it! I'm sorry! I know you all do it different than we do, but it confuses me if we don't keep them all the same. We can use the word July 8, 2008 if that works better..... we do mo/day/year and you do day/mo/year, right?*

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Somehow I managed to get the date wrong on this post! Sorry! Its not August!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Michaela (Jul 11, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *LOL! I changed it! I'm sorry! I know you all do it different than we do, but it confuses me if we don't keep them all the same. We can use the word July 8, 2008 if that works better..... we do mo/day/year and you do day/mo/year, right?*


Yep, that's why I have just been using the words, I'm not writing the date wrong just for the sake of you silly American's who do it the wrong way.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep, and we drive on the wrong side of the road.


----------

